# Mushroom Ravioli W/Alfredo Sauce



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

I thought I made a post of the Ravioli but I see I didn't woops
Mushroom Ravioli 






Start with making the sauce Melted Butter





Add in the cream cheese soften then add the milk wisk it smooth





I know that is not smooth trying to get pics 
Add your grated Parmesan Cheese a little at a time to taste





Now add some garlic powder and wisk til smooth and thickened





Cook Raviolis 





Plate and Serve with a Crusty Bread





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Another nice meal by Richie. Looks great and filling.

Warren


----------



## link (Feb 11, 2020)

Richie, I would love the recipe you use for the mushroom filling if you care to share.

Thanks


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Another nice meal by Richie. Looks great and filling.
> 
> Warren


Warren thank you it is filling with the bread I made these with a new dough recipe,it is lighter and I made these thinner then normal.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

link said:


> Richie, I would love the recipe you use for the mushroom filling if you care to share.
> 
> Thanks


I'll see if I can find my notes.
Richie


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks Great Richie   I could eat a plate right now

Gary


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 11, 2020)

Richie, looks real good! My wife has been chomping at the bit to make some ravioli. She just has not had time with her busy schedule.  I could eat a few plates of that. Of course along with some homemade garlic bread.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2020)

Love the homemade ravs . I know that was good . Nice work .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

Beautiful Richie, I'd love to be sitting down to that plate! I make my Alfredo sauce slightly different, use a egg yolk and no garlic. Like, RAY


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks great! Any chance you can add some details on how to actually make the alfredo sauce? Thanks.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)

Richie- that looks awesome! I love the idea of using the pan to form the raviolis. Where did you get the pan? And would you post the mushroom filling recipe?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2020)

OMG, My Brother Richie makes Beautiful Ravioli !!!
Awesome!!
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Great Richie   I could eat a plate right now
> 
> Gary


Gary thank you & Thanks for the Like I appreciate Bud
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Richie, looks real good! My wife has been chomping at the bit to make some ravioli. She just has not had time with her busy schedule.  I could eat a few plates of that. Of course along with some homemade garlic bread.


Travis these were very light I wish I had made more last night.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Love the homemade ravs . I know that was good . Nice work .


Rich I have been saying that for years.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful Richie, I'd love to be sitting down to that plate! I make my Alfredo sauce slightly different, use a egg yolk and no garlic. Like, RAY


Ray Thank you this is a new recipe for me,I always made the Bechamel sauce then added the cheese. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

Dirty Nails said:


> Looks great! Any chance you can add some details on how to actually make the alfredo sauce? Thanks.


DN Sorry I don't see any steps missing other then a sprinkle of garlic powder.
Richie


----------



## zwiller (Feb 11, 2020)

Fabulous!  Is that 3 sticks butter???


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Richie- that looks awesome! I love the idea of using the pan to form the raviolis. Where did you get the pan? And would you post the mushroom filling recipe?
> 
> Thanks!


The Ravioli form you can get at almost any store I think wallmart may have them.





You can always shop online
Richie
Still looking for my notes But I do think the mrs. got to them


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG, My Brother Richie makes Beautiful Ravioli !!!
> Awesome!!
> Nice Job.
> Like.
> ...


Brother yes and funny thing they all look alike not like my Pierogies LOL 
Thanks for the Like Brother John I do appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Fabulous!  Is that 3 sticks butter???


Sam No Congestive Heart Failure here 1/2 Stick Butter already melted 
That is 1/2 block Cream Cheese to be softened into the butter
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks Richie!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 11, 2020)

that's some tasty looking ravs there Richie!


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Richie!


Hey Bud you are welcome
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 12, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> that's some tasty looking ravs there Richie!


Jim Thank you they are tasty I love mushrooms.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

